# Q: print quality PIXMA iP8750



## sulla (Oct 13, 2015)

Dear all,

I am looking into buying an A3+ printer. Has anyone any comments to make about a sub-Pixma-PRO printers?
The printer PIXMA iP8750 is a good deal cheaper than the PIXMA PRO 100S and it comes with 6-ink system, i.e. besides the text black has the usual CMYK plus a gray ink, so it is better than the standard office-inkjets, but it lacks the light-magenta and light cyan inks the pixma pro 100 ueses. (Obviously, a pigment-based printer would be better still)

Do you consider the print quality of this iP8750 sufficient or inacceptable?
Does the pixma pro 100s offer a better print quality that justifies its higher price?


----------

